# Merchant/RN Uniforms



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a though today, whilst I was brushing down my reefer, about the uniform numbering system. Trouble is, I can't remember how it went. Can anyone?
All I can remember is:

No 1s: Cap, Reefer, Trousers
No 2s: Evening jacket and trousers.
No 10s Ice Cream Suit (Cap, White Jacket, Trousers)

Are those correct, and can anyone fill in the blanks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

ROYAL NAVY
No 8 working gear Blue shirt and dark blue trousers
No 1 dress posh for divisions 
No 2 going ashore uniform


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

You are straining the memory here, dont think there was a vast difference MN/RN in actual uniforms but I think there were significant differences in working rig. What you have said sounds pretty correct from what I can remember.
I am sure there was a number for tropical mess gear but I cant recall..ie blue trousers, white shirt, bow tie, black ***erbund and white mess jacket..and possibly a white waistcoat as in blue mess gear ones.
I will have to try and find my P&O Regulations and see what it says on the subject. has to say. Seemed to spend all my days at one stage changing uniforms for one thing or another but those days are now long gone!!.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

*Uniform*

I guess uniforms seem to be a thing of the past in some lines. Red Sea rig was a favourite though, trousers, open white shirt and ***merbund, with epaulettes was a happy medium. I can't rtemember if it had a number as such though.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Mates uniform of today is an orange boilersuit!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Evening dress on P & O, we never wore caps, whereas rn did. Is that correct or were we just lazy.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> Evening dress on P & O, we never wore caps, whereas rn did. Is that correct or were we just lazy.


Only WRNS I believe. If we were eating with our 'Steaming Revies' on the Bo'sun would ask us if we were in the WRNS, as they were the only ones who wore their caps at dinner?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

On Common Bros ore carrier "Iron Crown" (late 1960's), homeward bound from Brazil - Lands End for Orders (LEFO - remember that?), uniforms were pretty low priority, clean was good enough.

A couple of days out we were informed that there was a nationwide dock strike and told to anchor at Falmouth until further notice. The Captain was good humoured and a thorough gentleman (ex 2nd Mate on the first ship sunk by Graf Spee, prisoner on Graf Spee and Altmark - recognized the Norwegian coast through a hole in the hatch combings and portrayed by a lantern jawed hero in the movie, rescued by HMS Cossack), an ex-patriot Geordie, living in Brixham, he contacted his wife and told her to come aboard in Falmouth.

The word went out: "Uniforms will be worn!" What can I say, the lads did their best. Various concoctions appeared: uniform jackets, grey trousers, red shirts, tartan slippers (the northeast of England is proven to be the slipper capital of the world). A new title of "North Sea Rig" could be applied.

At the anchorage, Mrs Captain arrived on board, a charming lady who probably couldn't have cared less about the rest of us or what we wore.

My own uniform had seen better days, the belt loops had broken and I held the trousers up with braces (galluses (?) to those north of the border). In those halcyon days the trousers were quite loose round my waist. One day, bearing a telegram and without a jacket, I knocked on the Old Man's dayroom door. The Captain came up the stairs from behind me and plunged his hand down the front of my trousers just as his wife opened the door! The normally twinkling eyes turned to steel, "You - inside!" she barked. The Battle of Narvik veteran withdrew his hand and, with head hung low, disappeared into his cabin.

Think he'd renovated himself six weeks later by pay off day at South Shields.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The Clement was the 1st ship suhk by Graf Spee on the 30th september 1939.
Out of all the merchant ships sunk by th GS not a single sailor was killed or injured.
Kapitan Hans lansdorff was a perfect officer and gentleman. He hated Nazism and never gave the german salute


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> The Clement was the 1st ship suhk by Graf Spee on the 30th september 1939.
> Out of all the merchant ships sunk by th GS not a single sailor was killed or injured.
> Kapitan Hans lansdorff was a perfect officer and gentleman. He hated Nazism and never gave the german salute



More or less how the Old Man on Iron Crown described him. John T.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

us deckies had paint covered wranglers an navy blue t shirt as everyday uniform ..........scrubbed paint covered wranglers andnavy blue t shirt as go- ashore gear .........but if it was a late tie up alongside our no1,s became our no2,s.........asfar as I remember....backsplice


----------

